# IZMIR | Biva Tower | 151m | 32 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Biva Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://bivatower.com/

*HEIGHT:* 151m
*FLOORS:* 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* DOME+Partners


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by meds:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

SAM_2453 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/4870239_mU3yDosR_TxPZ5fuQ3fVg4rmFr8UUhicyQgN41z94Ks.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by meds:









Picture taken by meds:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Rcr35:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Rcr35:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/64004079_uprb4T1T69hNdkJSHI-4ZPSyycgygEu0zmTZOvuKAB8.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/43164149_11pxy95zWeiclahl7SRadMMpjnLGWtU6bOpWkOyqK6c.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by kronostr:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/bivatower/


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0306 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

DSC_0309 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0094 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

DSC_0098 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by kronostr:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

"Its says tallest steel constructed tower in Europe" Izmir is in Asia...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.gazeteege.com.tr/izmirde-goz-gozu-gormedi/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:









Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

41406789_451468798708362_8289141685615591424_n by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

41452226_2219276791689393_8254685984793296896_n by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/114888858639358/photos/a.566403720154534/1784765524985008/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...sMc6zvCIAo5M0i2dXl4qm4ec_T5yXJCdxhthLtUCU.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...QLulkGI2282E0yTHHmPwmSI9aiPI0am1AxN3jCyCY.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Rcr35:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taekn by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...P_q416sBiN9J3cE1amcXRx3X46msaHufpJ2KhvtGw.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/bivatower/photos/a.1118532771621705/1587881084686869/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3JuggcJG4N/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictue taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1033 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1027 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1025 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0771 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0779 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0770 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1189 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1215 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1216 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_1213 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1243 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0115 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0142 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

Bağlan Arch.Facade Concultancy (@baglan_mimarlik) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





IMG_2160 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr










__
http://instagr.am/p/CMpvbx4JouD/


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0531 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0559 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0562 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0564 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0566 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr

DSC_0568 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Photograph taken by *Tahabaltac *at Biva Tower | BAYRAKLI (Yeni Kent Merkezi) | 32fl | 151m...


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------

